# Help from Honda XM owners please



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I posted this elsewhere, but did not get a solution:

We bought an 08 Accord and subscribed to XM after the trial period. I cannot seem to figure out how to make the song title display scroll like the radio in my Chrysler minivan does with radio station data. Anyone know if this is possible and if so how to do it?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Far as I know, the Honda display is only a fixed number of characters, and does not scroll. Same when I'm playing songs from a memory card. (2007 CR-X) Hope somebody can prove me wrong.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

How could such an innovative company design it so poorly?


----------



## hyde76 (Nov 26, 2007)

It shows more with a NAV system radio. Without a NAV system, you've got what you've got. It's not RDS like in your other car. XM in your honda is much better than RDS anyway.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

My Acura has a button, not very well labeled, that changes the display mode on the radio (no NAV) so that the artist and songs scroll.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

In my '08 Accord, nothing scrolls on the Audio display. Annoying. My cheap XM roady that I used in my old car had scroll. :nono2:


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

If it's any consolation to you, the Sirius radio in my wife's new Explorer doesn't scroll either.
The systems sounds great but the info is lacking in the display.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Just a thought ... have you tried reading the owner's manual to see if the scrolling feature exists?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My BMW has Sirius and can scroll on its one-line display, but I have to press and hold the “INF” button to activate (and unfortunately it does not save the setting so I have to do this every time I start the engine). 

But to the question at hand, I was looking through the Accord owner’s manual (found it online) and there does not appear to be any notation of scrolling. I did notice that the MP3 title display does have a feature to manually scroll past 14 characters by pressing and holding the “TITLE” button. According to the XM instructions, though, pressing and holding TITLE toggles search by station vs. category, so that may not work.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

n-spring said:


> Just a thought ... have you tried reading the owner's manual to see if the scrolling feature exists?


Tried that first. Meager instructions. No mention of scrolling. Not scrolling the info is annoying. If you have a long song title it just cuts off. You have to cycle through category and artist buttons just to see the artist. This on what looks to be a 4 by 7 display. The outside temperature is also oddly on the ODO instead of the main display. Usually Honda does not make such mistakes.

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> My Acura has a button, not very well labeled, that changes the display mode on the radio (no NAV) so that the artist and songs scroll.


Do you remember which button?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

It doesn't scroll in my 08 Accord Coupe either.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

It appears after quite a bit of research on line that this is not possible in most Hondas with no nav system. That is quite dissapointing.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

david_jr said:


> It appears after quite a bit of research on line that this is not possible in most Hondas with no nav system. That is quite dissapointing.


My Honda HAS a nav system, and still no scrolling that I can find.  And even without scrolling, there's room on the screen for lots more letters than their meager cutoff shows.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, my screen seems to have a lot of unused real estate. Not like Honda to be so poorly designed. How long have they been doing XM?


----------

